# Binky Boo



## rawrforserious (Dec 26, 2011)

It's no secret that I love the small and the furry. I run a rat rescue, so my house is home to 10+ rats at any given time (Currently there are 18 rats in my home -- 6 permanent residents and 12 rescues.) I always thought that I would stick to rats, and that they were my "thing". I adore my rats. But, then I started to delve into the world of bunnies.

I was immediately enthralled with the lop ears. The inquisitive and gentle faces with those to die for loppy ears. I was sure that my first bunny would be a lop. That was, if I was ever to get a lagomorph friend.

I spent the year going back and forth. Reading up what I could when I could. Between rescuing, school (I'm going to become a veterinary technician, of course!) and a full-time job it's hard to find time to do small bits of research here and there.

However, in the last month or so I was really set on welcoming a rabbit into my home. I had done all my research and felt that I was ready to make this leap. I had planned to head to the local humane society. I had already scouted out their available bunnies online. There were no lops, but I decided it didn't hurt to check them out. But, they were not the right fit for me and our family. Far too skittish and angry. Some were even growling at us. I decided that a terrified rescue that needed some rehabilitation from an experienced rabbit owner, not a first timer, was not a good match.

So, away we went. I figured Nevada was huge on 4-H, there had to be some breeders in the area that had some little lops. But, we had to stop by the pet store on the way home to grab my lab mix a new collar. Somehow, she and our pit had managed to lose it in the backyard.

We walked into the pet store, and the buns were right there. Off to the left in an octagon shaped aquarium type set up. Right next to the baby ferrets. That's when I saw him. This little fluff ball of agouti fur with a little white nose and headspot.

Though I don't condone purchasing pets from a pet store, I understand there are the few that we encounter that just latch onto our hearts with their little paws/feet/claws/etc. And this was one of those cases.

I asked to hold him, and that was the end of it. Then I passed him to my mom and younger sister and they both melted under his adorable powers.

So, say hello to Binky.







He's not a lop, but that doesn't even matter to me anymore. Just look at his little face. 






He's in a temporary baby cage. I was told he's a he and that he's between 8-9 weeks old. However, I will be talking to my vet this Friday when I bring one of the rescue rats in to be neutered about him. Maybe set up an appointment then and talk about getting him neutered in the future.

Once he's big enough and has the potty training done I plan to switch him to a large dog kennel or an x-pen. For now he has his little cage and full range of my bedroom when I am home to keep an eye on him.

I end this by saying hello to my fellow bunny owners. I'm excited to be part of this branch of animal lovers and owners.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 27, 2011)

Binky is so cute!!! You'll have to keep posting pictures. And don't forget the ratties! I had rats for years, but never had more than 6 at one time. I can't imagine having 18 at the same time. I'd be in rattie heaven.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 27, 2011)

What a cute story and what a handsome bunny. That is a very cute name you came up with.

Some people say that buying from pet shops is bad, however, Binky just got a loving home, by someone who is in for the long haul and will be a attentive slave. Who knows, if someone got him that hadn't done the research you had, he may have gone to a bad home. 

My wife had lost her bunny a few months back and was shopping at the mall and stopped to look at the bunny's, she picked one up, I got a call asking if we had cage spaceand Louie came home. They have this ability to control our minds!

If you haven't discovered this already, it is hard to be mad or sad while holding a bunny. 

To earn a rabbits trust is truly an accomplishment. Welcome to the world of being a bunnyslave, its a great life.


----------



## rawrforserious (Dec 27, 2011)

Wendy -- We did have 20. But, two of our boys got adopted on Christmas Eve. We have all boys in rescue (black hoodies and PEWs), so I imagine they're going to be here a while since they're the "less desirable" rats. But, here is a link to our website and a hidden page that lists all the permanent residents.  :

www.littlepawsnv.webs.com
http://littlepawsnv.webs.com/littlepawsresidents.htm

Dave -- I can't wait until I get to see the dead bunny flop and have him actually seek me out for attention.

Tonight while having him out in my room I got to witness some happy baby bunny binkying. Oh, the pure torture of that cuteness isn't fair. I couldn't help but giggle. I did manage to snap a couple pictures of the tail end of his little excited hops.










The other animals in the house are infatuated with the new addition. In some cases, like with the cats, that's not a good thing. But, they'll eventually get used to the little bunny in the house. My lab mix, Leni, is in love with him. She's very gentle with my rats, so I knew she wouldn't have any issues with Binky. She just likes to lick him.

Speaking of the other animals, here is a picture I snapped that includes all of my larger "personal" (they belong to me and only me) pets.





From left to right: The tabby kitty is Kovu, Leni the lab, Kammi is the little Tuxedo kitten kind of hidden, and then there's Molly Moo.

Molly and Kovu are my oldest. They're siblings that are 6 years old. Leni turns 3 in March. And Kammi is about 4 months old. Kammi was a failed foster from the humane society. (Someone had found her and her siblings in a taped box beside a dumpster!)

Then in our house there is a multitude of other animals. We have a little zoo. There's the 18 rats previously mentioned, 6 other dogs currently (2 are fosters from the local bulldog rescue, 1 we're watching for my dad), and 2 other cats. That's a total of 31 animals now with the addition of Binky. But, I have to look at it this way; 15 are not permanent residents.

It's a little hectic at times, but it all works.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 27, 2011)

1. Binky is adorable!
2. Your doggies and cats are ADORABLE
3. Your rats and rat rescues are amazingly cute! I like Jelly. 
Jj and Pembrooke


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 27, 2011)

You've got a great pet family. It's too bad the local shelter was so awful that you couldn't adopt there, but it was. A Nevada friend was slightly interested in getting a pet rabbit & I looked online at Adoptapet,com & petfinder.com & got a bad impression from the information there. Most shelters are better than that, thank goodness.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 27, 2011)

Binky is so cute! He looks like a little old man to me 

That is wonderful that you can help rats in need. I think they get a bad wrap. Your animal family is wonderful. Once your cats get used to the rabbit they may be ok together. 

I have two cats with my rabbits. Victoria (cat) just ignores them other than to bonk Gary (rabbit) on the head once in a while, but he teases her without mercy. Andre (cat) plays, grooms, and sleeps with them. Sometimes he will also eat hay though, so he thinks he's part rabbit 

That is unfortunate that the shelter was not more helpful. Sometimes it takes a bunny lover volunteer to turn them around. Hopefully they will get better. I agree though, the most important thing is that Binky has a devoted slave.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is quite a zoo!

My dogs were very interested in our first rabbit, but when they realized that they couldn't chase it or "play" with it, they stayed out of its way. Now when we have one of the rabbits in the living room the dogs just go somewhere else or to another couch.

One of my Flemish beat up one of our cats I guess you can say. Velvet, blue flemish, was out in the bunny room and our cat Duster took a swipe at her ears, he's declawed, she turned and charged him. He jumped up to get out of the way and landed on her back. She jumped up and twisted her body and he got flew off and hit the door. Duster never got near any of the rabbits after that.

Everyone once in a while I will see my rabbits do the dead bunny flop, often I walk into the bunny room and some of them will be in the dead bunny flop position.

If you want Binky to come to you, read a book on the floor, watch tv, just ignore him. Rabbits hate to be ignored, after awhile he will come over to see what you find more interesting then him.

Great pictures, I love the look Leni has in the group photo.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 27, 2011)

:inlove:sooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## rawrforserious (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  He is definitely adorable. And so much fun. He's already showing his personality. Such a little punk.  Getting into things he shouldn't even after I try to steer him away from where he shouldn't go he goes right back. Last night when I had him out he found a piece of fluff and was trying to munch on it. When I tried to take it away from him he made me chase after him to take it out of his mouth.

Now, from what I've heard he should be getting an unlimited supply of hay and pellets, correct? Until he's 12 weeks old. I feel like I should be giving him more because I'm so used to the rats (they eat anything and everything )

The other animals have finally gotten used to Binky. They aren't all surrounding his cage anymore. My sister's cat last night must have thought he was a kitten or something last night because he came into my room growling at the cage.

Speaking of cats, if anyone wants a little female tuxedo kitten, let me know. Kammi is driving me crazy! She must get into everything and anything. She keeps trying to get into the bunny cage when I'm not looking and have Binky out. Then she thought it would be fun to get a running start and throw herself at my door this morning around 2-3. She's such a brat.





Here's a new picture I took of Binks today. He looks like he put his nose in a bowl of milk. I have the whole week off so I get to play with him all day!





My little fluffball and I. You can't even tell he's ab unny he's so fluffy!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats correct about the hay and pellets. My nethies get about a 1/4 cup a day of pellets.

Great pictures! 

I'll pass on the cat, I *had* one like that before.


----------



## rawrforserious (Dec 28, 2011)

Dave - Thanks! Aw, man. You mean I have to keep the black and white monster kitten? 

[align=center]----------[/align]

We have a tiny troublemaker on our hands....

Today was full of giggles and trying to outsmart the baby bunny. I have learned that if he wants to get somewhere he will do everything to get his way.

Use something to block an opening? _Ha! I'll just jump over it._
Put all the "untouchables" (laptop cords, camera cords, cell phone, Nook) on the bed? _Pft! I will teach myself to get up on that bed, I will!_
Store all the food and hay in a box so he won't get to it? _Stupid hooman, my tiny butt will hop into that box!_

Now I have removed everything from my bed and he has lots of fun zooming around my room and jumping on/off my bed like he's some daredevil. Binky is quite the character. As soon as I get up to go stop him from doing something bad he's already zooming off to the other side of the room like he was never doing anything wrong! And then he has that irresistible "I-wasn't-doing-anything" face.

Oy vey!

Today also brought on the question, do I really have a boy bunny on my hands?

After several attempts and some poking, prodding, and torture trying to get a good look at Binky's unmentionables I still have no definitive answer there. Why are bunnies so hard!?

I can sex baby rats when they are hours old. They're even fetus-like, like they need to go back in the oven to cook some more. Yet, I can't determine if Binky is a he or a she? It's likely the unfamiliarity of his nether regions, but still. Bunny privates stump me.

Speaking of little bunny unmentionables, I have been calling recommended vets that I have found on this forum and on The House Rabbit website to get quotes on neuters. Having a bunny opens up so many different options in vets. I didn't really even realize that. I'm used to having to search high and low for a reputable rat vet (thankfully I found an awesome one!). But, with 4-H such a massive part of the community I have located a few that seem promising and charge significantly less than my rat vet. (I admit, my vet is a little steep on their prices.) So far these are the quotes I have received:

[align=center]Pyramid Vet (The Rat Vet):
Pre-surgery consult - $45.50
Neuter - $185
Total: $230.50

A-Plus (Highly recommended locally. Referred by the Humane Society):
No pre-surgery consult.
Neuter - $139

All Creatures (Referred by Humane Society):
Unsure if there's a pre-surgery consult. The woman that answered the phone was rude and I didn't bother asking.
Neuter - $145

Fairgrounds Animal Hospital (Referred by website):
--Awaiting Quote--
[/align]
I'm just getting quotes now since Binky wont need to get snipped until he's 5 months old.

With the cold weather and our equally cold house at night I took it upon myself to sew Binky something to keep him warm. I'm sure he's okay with the cold weather at night, but I'm a new, worry filled bunny mom! I'm the bunny equivalent of those mom's that layer their children in clothes, add a snowsuit, hat, scarf and mittens for just two inches of snow.

I present the bunny snuggle sack.










...





Bunny is *not* impressed!

Well, I think it's cute. I have also been draping a fleece blanket over and behind his cage since it is against one of the outer walls in my room. Don't want any drafts! I'm used to the rats' delicate respiratory system. I imagine rabbits are a little hardier considering a lot of people house them in hutches outside?

Well, I'm off to monitor my little troublemaker!


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 29, 2011)

You'll probably have to wait to determine the gender. Fortunately you've given him or her a name that's not gender specific.

I like the snuggle sack, you like it, maybe he or she will learn to like it. 

I got Honey from a private shelter already spayed so don't know about costs, but I've gotten the impression that spaying costs more than male neutering. Someone suggested that if it's a male who will remain an only rabbit AND it doesn't develop hormone-based personality changes at puberty, then neutering is optional. They said prostate cancer was rare in rabbits but uterine cancer isn't. So you might want to check that out, though I get the impression that males become little devils at puberty & the owner can't wait for the snips.


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 29, 2011)

Sometimes its hard to sex a rabbit. It can take several months for the boy bits to drop. I have had a couple of does that ended up being bucks.


----------



## Etty89 (Dec 29, 2011)

AW Binky is so lovely! Keep up with the pics...


----------



## BunnyButter (Dec 29, 2011)

He's so adorable! I wish I could set up an awesome animal home!  He's so cute! Makes me want to get another one.


----------



## rawrforserious (Dec 30, 2011)

I guess I'll just wait and see if Binks is in fact a boy. 
I don't want to deal with spraying, so he'll definitely be getting neutered.

Binky is being a stinker tonight. I missed covering a hole that leads under my box spring. He managed to find it and refused to come out. After a little bit he finally came out, but now he keeps trying to go over to it and dig through the pillow I put there to block it. Oy vey. Little bunny. He keeps thumping at me, the little brat.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 30, 2011)

*rawrforserious wrote:*


> Binky is being a stinker tonight. I missed covering a hole that leads under my box spring. He managed to find it and refused to come out. After a little bit he finally came out, but now he keeps trying to go over to it and dig through the pillow I put there to block it. Oy vey. Little bunny. He keeps thumping at me, the little brat.


Things like this make me glad Honey is in an xpen. I visit her in it, though I'm getting a bit too old to sit on the floor. Getting up is harder than it used to be. lol


----------



## rawrforserious (Dec 30, 2011)

Time to invest in some NIC panels I think. Just to line around my bed because we have one determined little bunny. I've tried blocking the holes, but then he just digs trying to get through. Anytime I get up to stop him he runs off. Then he waits until I sit down and get comfortable to do it again. The punk.

I think he likes when I follow him around the room trying to get him to stop. This is when he zooms and binkies the most. Of course.

He's starting to come up to me to see what I'm doing too. He had fun jumping over my leg over and over again. It was cute.

Here are some updated pictures of the little brat.









You can see his half blue-gray eye in this picture. His other eye is only 1/4 blue-gray. Do you think they will stay like this?





Flop


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 30, 2011)

About the cat, she could possibly be a good mouser, so you might find a taker with that possibility in mind. Just a thought.


----------



## rawrforserious (Dec 31, 2011)

Haha. Oh, no, she's here to stay. Just some days her little antics and need to be in your business is a little exhausting.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the second picture.

How could you be mad at that cute little inocent face.


----------



## rawrforserious (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know if Binky was just underweight or if I'm feeding him too much. But, he's turning into a little fatty. I want to get a scale tomorrow to start monitoring his and the rats' weights. He's such a chunk now. I've been following the recommended unlimited pellet/hay diet. But, I'm going to switch him to alfalfa hay too. He might have been underweight. The pet store was only feeding him hay in the morning and some pellets in the morning/evening.

I also bought him a new cage today. I'm not sure when it will get here, but hopefully soon.

He's continuing to be more comfortable around me. He likes to hang out on the bed. And earlier he was following me around my room and sniffing my toes.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 1, 2012)

He's still growing, so I wouldn't worry that much about weight, at least not until he nears what should be his adult weight for his breed.


----------



## rawrforserious (Jan 5, 2012)

Binky has a new cage on the way. Should be here by Saturday, or so Fedex says. He's quickly outgrowing his current cage, so it's coming just in time!

Binky gives me a daily dose of laughter. His little antics and curiosity are hilarious. Even if they drive me insane at time. The newest thing is the dead bunny flop. I've seen him do it several times, and it's the cutest, most bizarre thing to watch. But, as soon as I move to even attempt a picture he's up in a flash.

I did manage to snap a couple pictures of him all chilled out next to one of my speakers.


----------



## Anaira (Jan 5, 2012)

Aw, he's such a cutie! I also foster rats; I have five boys of my own and four girl fosters.  Haha, sometimes Reuben makes me feel so mean, giving the rats all this food, while he's on a strict diet! He goes nuts for Harlan Teklan lab blocks, lol.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 6, 2012)

Soo cute! just a though, but I was going to name Ripley Binky until I changed my mind at the last minute.


----------



## rawrforserious (Jan 11, 2012)

The new cage is here and all set up. So far, so good. I'll take pictures of it later. 

Today was cage cleaning day. I got 6/8 cages in the house all cleaned out, including Binky's. Here's a picture of what our front living room (aka: The Rescue Room) looks like while I clean cages.









Mess fest. Cages everywhere. (And I hate that stupid tree!)

The dogs got a new bed too. (It's a toddler mattress.)




But, they only lay on it if I force them, of course.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 11, 2012)

The tree certainly is noticeable.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 11, 2012)

Binky is so cute!! Don't worry about him being overweight, he needs the unlimited pellets until he reaches adult size, at about 6-7 months  Then you can limit him to 1/4 to 1/2 cup per 6 lbs of bunny. What cage did you end up getting him?


----------



## rawrforserious (Jan 16, 2012)

Binks eats so much food! Haha.
I ended up getting this cage.





It's a little smaller than I like, but I want to eventually purchase another one and connect the two.

Binky has turned into a demanding little thing. If he wants out of the he'll let you know by rattling the cage doors. All night.

Here are some updated pictures and a video of the little brat.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like a very happy bunny in the video.


----------



## rawrforserious (Feb 18, 2012)

Its been a while.
Binky is doing good. I'm pretty much certain he is a she. No ball droppage.  

I've never had anything wake me up in the middle of the night. I've slept with a lot of animals in my room; dogs, cats, birds, I've had a fish tank in there. I sleep like a rock. And then Binky came along.

She rings her bell, chews on her litter pans, scratches at the bottom of her cage for the fun of it, rattles her entire cage to let me know she wants out. Half the time I wake up wanting to strangle her.

But, she's made it so far. We're going to introduce veggies this weekend. I'm searching for an x-pen to make a play area for her since I put my bed back on it's frame she loves to go and explore under my bed, up into my box spring and refuse to come out.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 18, 2012)

Binky sounds like a joy. I love the video especially the expression on your puppy's face. What the heck was that! 

They are joy and priceless. Thanks your sharing your Binky Boo. 

Look forward to hearing how SHE like veggies. I'm sure she will love them.

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 18, 2012)

I'd get rid of the bell. And being in an xpen also should cut down on the noise at night.


----------



## rawrforserious (Apr 13, 2012)

Just a quick update while I'm at work. 

But, we just took in a lop eared bunny that some people found roaming. My mom figured since we run a rat rescue (more on the rescue later), why not take in the bun? I'll update with pics and additional information when I get home.


----------



## candykittten (Apr 13, 2012)

eeee so exciting! I would def quarantine. Any idea on the gender


----------



## rawrforserious (Apr 14, 2012)

candykittten wrote:


> eeee so exciting! I would def quarantine. Any idea on the gender



Unfortunately, any quarantine was ruined when my mom let the lady drop the rabbit off while I wasn't home. Binky resides right in the front area of the house. And then today while at work my mom put him in a cage with all the rescue rats/Binky. D; 

Bunny looks like he got really hurt by something and is limping. The lady who brought him to us (who runs a dog rescue) says she things the leg is sprained. They tried to shave him (they think he got bit by something) and clean him up. But, he has urine/pellets matted in his fur. He's a fuzzy lop (I think?). I want to give him a bath, but don't know if I should. I'm probably going to give the vet a call tomorrow.


----------



## rawrforserious (Apr 14, 2012)

Here are some pictures. Things don't look good for this guy. Extremely matted, dirty bum, and his leg is very messed up. Doesn't move unless he has to, and when he does it's almost like something is wrong with his pelvis.

I know nothing about rabbits, so I don't know where to begin, other than with the vet.

I took some pictures of him.
We'll start with the icky ones.





His butt/back.









His dirty bum. He smells AWFUL.

Now for his cute face.


----------



## MagPie (Apr 14, 2012)

Aw poor little guy. He's got a sweet little face tho.

Depending on how bad his butt is, you could try cleaning the mess with a damp towel or unscented baby wipes. Definitely needs a vet.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 14, 2012)

> Unfortunately, any quarantine was ruined when my mom let the lady drop the rabbit off while I wasn't home. Binky resides right in the front area of the house. And then today while at work my mom put him in a cage with all the rescue rats/Binky. D;



It sounds like a combination of lack of communication about where the rescue was to go when you weren't home & a parent's being used to being the one who knows how everything should be.


----------



## rawrforserious (Aug 23, 2014)

So, its been a while and a lot has changed.
Binky passed away suddenly at the end of 2012. No rhyme or reason or explanation.
The rescue bunny ended up being okay once it's little behind was cleaned up and he found a forever home.

I took a little break from buns until 3 came into the rat rescue about a year ago. Two little boys and a girl, all white buns.






The two boys got adopted fast. The little girl, Ruthy, searched for her forever home for nearly a year! Until a few months ago when some awesome people came along and adopted her. She is now living the spoiled rotten life of a house bunny and I get updates on her regularly.





Then almost a week ago my yellow lab passed away suddenly (she was featured in this blog a few times) and I've been feeling very down about the whole thing. What better way to soothe an aching heart than with something cute and fuzzy? I happened across an ad for free lop eared bunnies. It was posted nearly a month ago, so I didn't have high hopes of getting a response. But, surprisingly enough, the lady contacted me. She had one girl and one boy left, born on July 10th.

I stopped by after work today and picked out the little boy.





He's a barely 6 week old velveteen lop. All tiny and super soft. He is the most laid back little bun that loves to explore and isn't phased by anything.










Since the breed tends to be so mellow and chill, or so I've read, he is going to join my group of ambassadors to help educate the local community on the proper way to care for and handle small animals and pets. 

Now comes the difficult part of thinking of a name.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 23, 2014)

It's great to have you back here.

I'm very sorry for your losses, but I also think it's wonderful that you've got another bunny in your life. He's a real looker  I hope that things go well for his training as an ambassador bunny.


----------



## Bville (Aug 23, 2014)

Since he is going to be an ambassador, you could name him that or call him Bass for short. For some reason he looks like a Ronald/Ronnie or Charlie to me. Have fun picking a name! He is super cute!


----------



## alexanderdanje (Aug 23, 2014)

Really cute, and great pictures


----------



## rawrforserious (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks, guys. 
I still haven't thought of a name for him. Nothing seems to click....


----------

